# [SOLUCIONADO] Problema de conexión en LAN

## Txema

Buenas, vengo con un problema que llevo tiempo arrastrando. La configuración de mi red local la hice con un script llamado arno-iptables-firewall que me facilitaba mucho las cosas, pero hay un problema de conexión entre los PC de la LAN un tanto raro, resulta que pueden acceder a sus compartidos (es una red con linux y también windows) pero al intentar usar un programa de streaming (air playit) no consigo conectar y no se muy bien qué hacer.

La estructura de la red es esta:

 PC 1-4 ------ Switch ----- (eth1) ---- (br0) servidor (eth0/ppp0) ------ router ----- Internet

 (iPad, portatiles,...) ____ (wlan0) ___|

Muchas gracias.Last edited by Txema on Fri Mar 28, 2014 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Analizar los log del programa (quizá en /var/log/firewall) debería servir para averiguar la causa del problema.

También ayudaría que publicaras los archivos de configuración:

```
/etc/arno-iptables-firewall/firewall.conf

/etc/arno-iptables-firewall/conf.d/*

```

Aunque el esquema que has hecho parece que está claro, convendría saber que dice:

```
ifconfig -a
```

Dudas: ¿En qué equipo se ejecuta air playit? ¿En que equipo se ejecuta el servidor de streaming?

----------

## Txema

Gracias por responder, iré poniendo los datos:

El servicio de streaming de air playit se ejecuta en un PC con windows y el cliente desde un ipad

ifconfig -a:

```
br0: flags=4419<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,MULTICAST>  mtu 1492

        inet 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::be5f:f4ff:fe02:ced4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1c:f0:d6:ee:a9  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 131671694  bytes 36547891233 (34.0 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 200765486  bytes 218711778636 (203.6 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1492

        inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::21b:11ff:fe49:90a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1b:11:49:09:0a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 308487400  bytes 297524981970 (277.0 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 206935305  bytes 50404852389 (46.9 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1492

        inet6 fe80::be5f:f4ff:fe02:ced4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether bc:5f:f4:02:ce:d4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 83046256  bytes 8495361477 (7.9 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 147845906  bytes 175082638098 (163.0 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ip6tnl0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1452

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 6058714  bytes 5421649026 (5.0 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6058714  bytes 5421649026 (5.0 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ppp0: flags=4305<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,MULTICAST>  mtu 1492

        inet **.**.**.**  netmask 255.255.255.255  destination **.**.**.**

        ppp  txqueuelen 3  (Point-to-Point Protocol)

        RX packets 45504749  bytes 43457365514 (40.4 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 30695318  bytes 5629762533 (5.2 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tunl0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 0

        tunnel   txqueuelen 0  (IPIP Tunnel)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1492

        inet6 fe80::21c:f0ff:fed6:eea9  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1c:f0:d6:ee:a9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 48625074  bytes 4225568655 (3.9 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 53714522  bytes 1973704407 (1.8 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

/etc/arno-iptables-firewall/firewall.conf: http://paste2.org/CbINGCU5

/etc/arno-iptables-firewall/conf.d/*  no existe

/var/log/firewall no existe lo guarda todo en /var/log/messages: no muestra nada al intentar la conexión, aquí va un extracto:

```
Mar 25 11:50:53 servidor kernel: [2522097.315290] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:51:23 servidor kernel: [2522127.358808] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:51:41 servidor kernel: [2522146.063520] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=350 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=631 DPT=631 LEN=330 

Mar 25 11:51:53 servidor kernel: [2522157.402117] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:52:23 servidor kernel: [2522187.445785] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:52:41 servidor kernel: [2522206.064257] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=350 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=631 DPT=631 LEN=330 

Mar 25 11:52:53 servidor kernel: [2522217.491084] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:53:23 servidor kernel: [2522247.536444] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:53:26 servidor kernel: [2522250.702420] AIF:UNPRIV UDP packet: IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.72.227.150 DST=95.16.60.8 LEN=74 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=49 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=63528 LEN=54 

Mar 25 11:53:41 servidor kernel: [2522266.063736] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=350 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=631 DPT=631 LEN=330 

Mar 25 11:53:53 servidor kernel: [2522277.579865] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:54:23 servidor kernel: [2522307.625469] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119 

Mar 25 11:54:41 servidor kernel: [2522326.043659] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=350 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=631 DPT=631 LEN=330 

Mar 25 11:54:53 servidor kernel: [2522337.669277] AIF:Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=139 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=119
```

Eso son dos puertos que salen frecuentemente, uno de Dropbox y el otro parece ser de Cups, pero no sale nada de air playit que está configurado como 48216

He buscado información en la web del programa y según lo que he visto el problema debe estar en el firewall (http://www.airplayit.com/user-guide/trouble-shooting.htm), porque conecta a 192.168.0.137:48216 desde el PC de streaming pero no conecta desde ningún otro PC o ipad, ni siquiera desde el servidor.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> El servicio de streaming de air playit se ejecuta en un PC con windows
> 
> ...

 ¿Has probado a desactivar el firewall de Windows?

----------

## Txema

Lo tengo siempre desactivado.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira los archivos en /proc/sys/net/bridge/. Prueba poniendo su contenido a 1.

----------

## Txema

Los 3 primeros ya estaban a 1, he puesto también los 3 últimos pero sigue igual.

Quizás habría que hacer un firewall básico que no filtrara nada e ir añadiendo reglas para ver cual falla, el problema es que no sé cómo, por eso busqué el script.

Un saludo.

----------

## gringo

trata de localizar primero donde está el problema.

que pasa si paras el filrewall ?  funciona correctamente el servicio de streaming ?

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Si lo apago ni siquiera aparece el servidor en la ventana del cliente para conectarse a él.

----------

## gringo

puedes hacer ping entre las máquinas sin problemas con el script de arno parado ? 

si es asi, prueba con un firewall sencillo, aqui hay un script con una puesta a punto básica bastante completa :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=12

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Ahí está el problema, no sé como adaptar ese script a mi red ^^"

```
#!/sbin/runscript

IPTABLES=/sbin/iptables

IPTABLESSAVE=/sbin/iptables-save

IPTABLESRESTORE=/sbin/iptables-restore

FIREWALL=/etc/firewall.rules

DNS1=212.242.40.3 *** (En mi caso las DNS se establecen en /etc/conf.d/net mediante "dns_servers_ppp0")

#interior

IIP=192.168.0.1

IINTERFACE=br0

LOCAL_NETWORK=192.168.0.0/24

#exterior

OIP=**IP DINAMICA** (La IP la obtiene el router que está configurado en modo "Bridge")

OINTERFACE=eth0 (¿aquí debería poner eth0 o ppp0?)

```

----------

## gringo

como dns realmente puedes usar los que quieras, como si quieres usar los de google.

en OINTERFACE creo que deberías poner las 2 ( si es que las 2 dan salida a internet).

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

Por lo que cuentas creo que la conectividad para air playit deberías tenerla aunque no tuvieras iptables funcionando porque lo único que necesitas es que br0 haga su trabajo y parece que no está siendo así.

Mi consejo es que pares y te olvides de iptables y que te centres en br0.

Otra opción sería deshacer br0 y entonces si, con iptables, enrutar eth1 y wlan0 y, si quires darles acceso a internet, enrutar también ppp0.

----------

## Txema

Tras romperme la cabeza resulta que el antivirus se actualizó y ahora incluye firewall (¬¬)

Gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

